
Our picks of promising companies from Y Combinator S16 Demo Day 2 - smb06
https://techcrunch.com/gallery/y-combinator-demo-day/
======
etrautmann
Sort of a dreary view of the future - companies that provide anti-drone
defense, gunshot localization as a service, and big-brotherish monitoring of
worker efficiency (in sales).

------
danvoell
Does this type of slide show do anything besides give TechCrunch more
clicks/page views? Do people like this style? I do not.

~~~
outworlder
Yes, it allows them to insert ads between the "slides".

------
DelaneyM
Does Techcrunch have any history of successfully picking winners from demo
days?

This just feels like an excuse to make an ad-rich slideshow.

~~~
allistar
Does Techcrunch have any history of _not_ making ad-rich content? If they were
focused picking winners they would be failing their fiduciary obligations as a
news publisher.

~~~
DelaneyM
Point.

But that's logically irrelevant. I still wonder whether common valley wisdom
(as personified by TechCrunch) is a predictor of future success (of the
uniquely valley-centric YCombinator program.)

------
outworlder
Is it just me, or do some of these resemble more "traditional" companies? In
the startup == growth sense.

